# Pakistan Army's new Tactical gear & Uniform.



## Rafi

New Updated Kit, with British style "Bergen" rucksacks, Camel Back Hydration units and other stuff, all made in upgraded Wah POF Clothing Factory.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^^ Cool vid, pretty cool gear!



+btw does PA have anything in the works along the lones of the Future Force Warrior of US, FIST of UK, FELIN of France or F-INSAS of India??


----------



## Safriz

Begun has the Americanization of Pak army...
Same looking as american uiniform..
Bring back Khaki wardee...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Safriz said:


> Begun has the Americanization of Pak army...
> Same looking as american uiniform..
> Bring back Khaki wardee...



"Americanization"?? You mean Pak army is beginning to conform to American style, but then how is that a bad thing? American armed forces are the standard of modernisation. Even the British left the old Khaki, good thing PA has also changed its standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shehla

a nice video
thanks for sharing


----------



## mjnaushad

Abingdonboy said:


> ^^^ Cool vid, pretty cool gear!
> 
> 
> 
> +btw does PA have anything in the works along the lones of the Future Force Warrior of US, FIST of UK, FELIN of France or F-INSAS of India??



Not as a program like Insas but PA is going step by step.... We now see almost all the soldiers now wear Bullet proof jackets... A recent reports are of Red *** sights for Rifles (few thousands Initially) .... We might see headsets and GPS devices for all soldiers in years to come....There is also new Sub MG thread as well.... No one knows if we also see Replacement of G3s or Upgrade if they like the result of those *** sights and scopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

mjnaushad said:


> Not as a program like Insas but PA is going step by step.... We now see almost all the soldiers now wear Bullet proof jackets... A recent reports are of Red *** sights for Rifles (few thousands Initially) .... We might see headsets and GPS devices for all soldiers in years to come....There is also new Sub MG thread as well.... No one knows if we also see Replacement of G3s or Upgrade if they like the result of those *** sights and scopes.



If we ever replace the G3 then we should go for the new Turkish Rifle based on the H&K model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Desert Fox said:


> If we ever replace the G3 then we should go for the new Turkish Rifle based on the H&K model.



Or we can just go for H & K 417 or 6....But I dont see this happening very soon... Replacing 0.7 Million rifles wont be easy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

*Military Hydration System

Used to facilitate the troops to meet their drinking water needs during combat movements / training.

::Clothing Factory::

Specifications

Type : Military Hydration System
Load Capacity : 2.5 liters 
Material : Cordura Cloth 1000 Den Polypropylene Webbing Misc. Garniture Items*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

*Ruck Sack*






*Medical Kit*






*Ammo-Carrier RPG-7*






*Ammo-Carrier- 60MM Mortar*






*Pistol Holster*






*Military Hydration System*






*Water bottle holster*






*Tactical vest & Kevlar Ballistic Helmet*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Haseebullah

That is bloody nice!Makes maneuverability easier!


----------



## EagleEyes

Well, these guys definitely know how to make a video.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistanisage

We need more kevlar based combat uniforms to protect our soldiers.....


----------



## RKhan

This is good now hopefully this will lead to being better combat effective.


----------



## Kompromat

RKhan said:


> This is good now hopefully this will lead to being better combat effective.



Tactical gear means more ammo , medicine , water , equipment = combat effectiveness and better survival.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RKhan

Aeronaut said:


> Tactical gear means more ammo , medicine , water , equipment = combat effectiveness and better survival.



Im really happy with the rpg pack and water pack since the warheads won't be prone to damage and now operations in FATA and Baluchistan will be longer(Field-wise).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Great to see such modernization being adopted by the Pakistan military; up to ISO standard is really remarkable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

A1Kaid said:


> Great to see such modernization being adopted by the Pakistan military; up to ISO standard is really remarkable.



Pakistan exports military carriage gear and uniforms to quite a few countries.


----------



## Edevelop

Great to see storage... however, wont that bulky size make a solder less agile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Aeronaut said:


> Pakistan exports military carriage gear and uniforms to quite a few countries.



Which countries?


----------



## mjnaushad

A1Kaid said:


> Which countries?





http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-defence-industry/26802-pof-exports.html

However no military carriage gear or uniforms.....


----------



## Imran Khan

look cooooooooooooool i loved it man . guys will be loaded now


----------



## SamranAli

its great man..


----------



## Kompromat

mjnaushad said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistan-defence-industry/26802-pof-exports.html
> 
> However no military carriage gear or uniforms.....




I found some stuff Australian army uses was made in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Those Ballistic vests need to be introduced fast.

Not the two metal plate in a Velcro strapped pocket vest. 

lightweight, and compact ballistic vests, and then a tactical belt, and then you could wear tacrical vest on the ballistic vest.

Will take time, but there has got to be a start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON

this looks excellent , it is part of modernization ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thank God we have started to see some better gear...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kbd-raaf

Aeronaut said:


> I found some stuff Australian army uses was made in Pakistan.



Please elucidate.

I am almost certain that you are wrong.


----------



## SQ8

kbd-raaf said:


> Please elucidate.
> 
> I am almost certain that you are wrong.



Not incorrect.. equipment can consist of simple vests and clothing equipment.
That come under textiles. However, the customer may not have been the Aussie Army.. but rather law enforcement.

Do you know that members of IESA regularly sell to Pakistani vendors?
Are there records of those sales?


----------



## kbd-raaf

Oscar said:


> Not incorrect.. equipment can consist of simple vests and clothing equipment.
> That come under textiles. However, the customer may not have been the Aussie Army.. but rather law enforcement.
> 
> Do you know that members of IESA regularly sell to Pakistani vendors?
> Are there records of those sales?



The police or other law enforcement agencies are not the same as the military.

Whilst I haven't been issued my uniform yet, I do have some socks from the stores. They are of Bangladeshi origin and I believe that is the only non-Australian source for any basic ADF gear.


----------



## Kompromat

kbd-raaf said:


> The police or other law enforcement agencies are not the same as the military.
> 
> Whilst I haven't been issued my uniform yet, I do have some socks from the stores. They are of Bangladeshi origin and I believe that is the only non-Australian source for any basic ADF gear.



Had a friend with Pakistani roots in the Australian army, some of his gear was made in Pakistan ie tactical gloves, ruck sacks, camel back etc. There are stores that sell this stuff to the public and military, i went through that and found some Pakistan made items inc army knives. Obviously, it doesn't mean that they rely on a single vendor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivgan3

India should not fight on India on military ... rather India should focus on destroying the ideology of terror... 


I dont understand why is pakistan wasting its money on military... they have .3 billion sympethisers and they will get the entire India due to demography and growth of muslim population in india.. by 2050 i slam will take over india... unless hindus start funding vhp modi...


----------



## kbd-raaf

Aeronaut said:


> Had a friend with Pakistani roots in the Australian army, some of his gear was made in Pakistan ie tactical gloves, ruck sacks, camel back etc. There are stores that sell this stuff to the public and military, i went through that and found some Pakistan made items inc army knives. Obviously, it doesn't mean that they rely on a single vendor.



I have not encountered this, but I'll defer to you. I do remember there was a hullabaloo a few years ago when there was an attempt to source boots from China.


----------



## Kompromat

kbd-raaf said:


> I have not encountered this, but I'll defer to you. I do remember there was a hullabaloo a few years ago when there was an attempt to source boots from China.



We can agree to disagree.

---------------------------------------------------

@Xeric Is it recent for PMA cadets to have Kevlar helmets?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Aeronaut said:


> *Tactical vest*




chief, this tactical vest coat does not covers the chest area which can make the solders vulnerable, a full fledged bullet proof vest is an absolute necessity 

http://web.tradekorea.com/upload_fi...les/company/e/eaglebl/img/oimg_CA00183650.jpg 

http://www.magnaera.com/BULLET-PROOF-TACTICAL-VEST.jpg 

http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/425478682/military_1000D_Cordura_kevlar_bullet_proof_vest.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

genmirajborgza786 said:


> chief, this tactical vest coat does not covers the chest area which can make the solders vulnerable, a full fledged bullet proof vest is an absolute necessity
> 
> http://web.tradekorea.com/upload_fi...les/company/e/eaglebl/img/oimg_CA00183650.jpg
> 
> http://www.magnaera.com/BULLET-PROOF-TACTICAL-VEST.jpg
> 
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/425478682/military_1000D_Cordura_kevlar_bullet_proof_vest.jpg



Vests are expensive business, eventually they will be replaced by conformal elastic armor that doesn't hinder movement as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@jaunty Thanks, i got it from PM Blog


----------



## jaunty

Aeronaut said:


> @jaunty Thanks, i got it from PM Blog



Well if you meant this blog, then they clearly have it as Indian Army.

Indian Army's Flying Snipers During Exercise Sudarshan Shakti ~ Pakistan Military Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Aeronaut said:


> @Xeric Is it recent for PMA cadets to have Kevlar helmets?



Yep........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thank God we have started to see some better gear...




Better gear, especially the vests can save lives, but winning the war?? That depends on killing the enemy, something the Pakistan cannot seem to do.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

where are new digital camo uniforms here


----------



## Zarvan

Super Falcon said:


> where are new digital camo uniforms here



Both Kiyani and that soldier with old man is wearing them Mr


----------



## Neptune

Super Falcon said:


> where are new digital camo uniforms here



I think you'll adopt it like we did. In 2009, it was first seen in the general stuff, later high rank officers, then specialised units, then infantry commanders. Then the all Armed force. All the best for Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thorough Pro

You answered your own question, these are "Tactical Vests" not "Bullet Proof Vests". Tactical vests are for carrying mission critical gear and have many designs, their main feature is that they provide easy access to gear and distribute the weight for wearers comfort.

Bullet Proof vests are to protect the wearer from high speed projectiles/shrapnel etc. these too come in various designs, specs and coverage. 



genmirajborgza786 said:


> chief, this tactical vest coat does not covers the chest area which can make the solders vulnerable, a full fledged bullet proof vest is an absolute necessity
> 
> http://web.tradekorea.com/upload_fi...les/company/e/eaglebl/img/oimg_CA00183650.jpg
> 
> http://www.magnaera.com/BULLET-PROOF-TACTICAL-VEST.jpg
> 
> http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/425478682/military_1000D_Cordura_kevlar_bullet_proof_vest.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Thorough Pro said:


> You answered your own question, these are "Tactical Vests" not "Bullet Proof Vests". Tactical vests are for carrying mission critical gear and have many designs, their main feature is that they provide easy access to gear and distribute the weight for wearers comfort.
> 
> Bullet Proof vests are to protect the wearer from high speed projectiles/shrapnel etc. these too come in various designs, specs and coverage.



yes I know that, but the fact remains that with out a proper * bullet proof vest * the soldier will be * vulnerable *both *physically & mentally*, & with out a bullet proof vest a soldier's gear is *incomplete* tactical vest's should *not **compromise* the* "protective shield "* of a *soldier*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

genmirajborgza786 said:


> yes I know that, but the fact remains that with out a proper * bullet proof vest * the soldier will be * vulnerable *both *physically & mentally*, & with out a bullet proof vest a soldier's gear is *incomplete* tactical vest's should *not **compromise* the* "protective shield "* of a *soldier*



Dude tactical vests are worn above a BP vest!....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude tactical vests are worn above a BP vest!....



yes but bullet proof vest not worn by the troops only some of them wears it not all
where is the bullet proof vests ?

http://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Pakistan-army-EPA11111-145753-640x480.jpg


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

genmirajborgza786 said:


> yes but bullet proof vest not worn by the troops only some of them wears it not all
> where is the bullet proof vests ?
> 
> http://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Pakistan-army-EPA11111-145753-640x480.jpg



Bullet proof vests are a standard issue... and the pic is from a military exercise....


----------



## Rafi

Also known as webbing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Aeronaut said:


>



soldier, please don't waste our time, go capture and kill terrorists who attack 12 foreign mountaineers including Chinese at Nanga Parbat Base Camp few days ago.

Get up and now back to work!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Aeronaut said:


>



Sir in the interests of Persec, Opsec and all that jazz, please can the faces, name plates and ranks of any serving soldiers be blurred in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Tacticool

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



Which type of rifle is he holding?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

New Uniform.



Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Which type of rifle is he holding?



Sig-552..............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

im loving it well done pakistan army but i think they have different camos for plains mountains etc what are the colour schemes of other uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Aeronaut said:


>



ohhh teri muchaa!!!


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jango

What's up with the scope?


----------



## RescueRanger

nuclearpak said:


> What's up with the scope?



Red Dot scope:





In service with Zarrar Coy:

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Icarus

cadet zain said:


> elite force of police
> View attachment 15121




Maar oye Jutta!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

whats the cost of these per soldier? any ideas?


----------



## Soldier-X

Icarus said:


> Maar oye Jutta!


soryy miss understanding ....actualy i was trying to post in another thread but dont know it posted in this thread 
ok i'll delete


----------



## Liquidmetal

Excellent video with a great professional voice over.Brilliant stuff, means that the people are thinking about all aspects of their business including high quality multimedia presentations. This means the products will have received the same care for design and production quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

I'd like our basic gear to the US army Rangers, absolute crisp uniforms and combat gear:






One can wish


----------



## FenrirX

muse said:


> Better gear, especially the vests can save lives, but winning the war?? That depends on killing the enemy, something the Pakistan cannot seem to do.


I see what my men achieve and I m proud of it but if somebody can't understand that then I can understand their problem


----------



## FenrirX

RaptorRX707 said:


> soldier, please don't waste our time, go capture and kill terrorists who attack 12 foreign mountaineers including Chinese at Nanga Parbat Base Camp few days ago.
> 
> Get up and now back to work!!


Really???? you wanna tell them about their job.They know their job you don't need to bother cool:


----------



## TheNoob

Informant said:


> I'd like our basic gear to the US army Rangers, absolute crisp uniforms and combat gear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can wish



LOL IS THAT AN XBOX CONTROLLER? XD


----------



## Informant

TheNoob said:


> LOL IS THAT AN XBOX CONTROLLER? XD



Yup for the UGV.


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 103326
> 
> 
> View attachment 103327


Well only if we can replace this Gun with HK G 36 or HK 416 or FN SCAR it would be awesome


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Zarvan said:


> Well only if we can replace this Gun with HK G 36 or HK 416 or FN SCAR it would be awesome




Isn't the army already planning on having a new service rifle?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Horus said:


> View attachment 103326
> 
> 
> View attachment 103327




in my opinion the jackets needs to be changed with a more protective full fledged bullet proof vest , that's a must in today's scenarios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif Khan Khattak

This is awesome uniform

Pak Army's new uniform is fabolous,,, btw PAF's uniform is the best among all.


----------



## graphican

These guys are not wearing bullet proof vests.. or are they? These gears should be of the same color as uniform otherwise what is the propose of having camouflaged uniform?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gubbi

Horus said:


>


OMG!! *Veerapan* is NOT dead!!?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hurter

There is no point of wearing bullet proof jacket if your head is not covered with bullet proof helmet along with face protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Junaid B said:


> There is no point of wearing bullet proof jacket if your head is not covered with bullet proof helmet along with face protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 178162
> 
> View attachment 178161


I think soldiers have also started new G3 I mean recently upgraded


----------



## Kompromat

This is a very decent gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Zarvan said:


> I think soldiers have also started new G3 I mean recently upgraded


Can u post some pics of the G3 upgrades?


----------



## Kompromat

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Can u post some pics of the G3 upgrades?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## s.k

can pk 08 become main assault rifle of Pakistan army ? i mean does pk 08 has that potential of g3 ?


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> View attachment 178162
> 
> View attachment 178161


Quick Question - Do you think this gear would be appropriate for Assualt team in CQC - who amoung that team should be wearing this ? all of them??


----------



## Kompromat

balixd said:


> Quick Question - Do you think this gear would be appropriate for Assualt team in CQC - who amoung that team should be wearing this ? all of them??



I think it will be distributed from Top to the bottom


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> I think it will be distributed from Top to the bottom


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Sufi you are from lahore right? Haven you seen soldiers equipped with these at the check posts in cantt area? I have several times ..


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sufi you are from lahore right? Haven you seen soldiers equipped with these at the check posts in cantt area? I have several times ..


No not yet but I think I would go to cantt area in next few days to check but if they are giving them these that makes one thing clear that PA has no plans to change its Gun in near future.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Quick Question - Do you think this gear would be appropriate for Assualt team in CQC - who amoung that team should be wearing this ? all of them??


These guys are LCB (Light Commando Battalion)... Every corps has raised 1 battalion of these guys...



WaLeEdK2 said:


> Can u post some pics of the G3 upgrades?


Here are detailed pics :













Apart from this a shorter modified version is also in service ..



Horus said:


> View attachment 178162
> 
> View attachment 178161


Horus my man I guess this was the body armour MOD was reporting about ..


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sufi you are from lahore right? Haven you seen soldiers equipped with these at the check posts in cantt area? I have several times ..



Na yara, Guys at fortress saddar and the walton road checkposts still hold pathetic Ak-47, few AK-47 are with with grips and sights, most of are basic AK-47. The guys at fortress checkpost, sadar, and the walton road check post.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> Na yara, Guys at checkpost still hold pathetic Ak-47, few AK-47 are with with grips and sights, most of are basic AK-47


Homie I've seen it with soldiers elsewhere aswell .. The Lhr cantt was just an example (and yes I've seen it with soldiers near fortress stadium (one of the soldiers had it on its stand on a sand bag...). A few weeks back when I was there..


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Homie I've seen it with soldiers elsewhere aswell .. The Lhr cantt was just an example (and yes I've seen it with soldiers near fortress stadium I few weeks back when I was there..



I was in lahore 6 months back, live at outer edges of cantt. Gear might have upgraded by now. Warna to GSF patrols and checkpost at saddar or walton road check post where they stop Passenger buses to check them still hold the AK-47's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> I was in lahore 6 months back, live at outer edges of cantt. Gear might have upgraded by now. Warna to GSF patrols and checkpost at saddar or walton road check post where they stop Passenger buses to check them still hold the AK-47's


For Check points AK-47 is not bad, but even for even short range combat we need gun like HK G36 or HK 416 or similar.As for G3M if they have started to give this new G3 to soldiers that only means they have no plan to change main Gun in near future.


----------



## Slides

Zarvan said:


> For Check points AK-47 is not bad, but even for even short range combat we need gun like HK G36 or HK 416 or similar.As for G3M if they have started to give this new G3 to soldiers that only means they have no plan to change main Gun in near future.



G36 is good gun, but is not very reliable. A lot of problems with maintenance.


----------



## Zarvan

We need to go for FN SCAR or HK-417 if not these than for new Turkish Gun. In fact we can have advantage with Turkish Gun, because before this just like us Turkey was using G3 as their main Gun and now replacing with new one so obviously it would be a lot better than G3 that is why they went for new gun. G3 is way to big and heavy.
@Neptune @cabatli_53 @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @Horus @Bratva @fatman17 @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Very decent gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Informant said:


> I'd like our basic gear to the US army Rangers, absolute crisp uniforms and combat gear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can wish



We already do but we dont have enough money to implement sudden changes, slowly and steadly our gear is changing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Horus said:


> Very decent gear.
> 
> View attachment 203044


This looks more like an experienced team judging by the all officer/NCO look. The gear for say the infantryman patrolling from 23rd infantry brigade might be more appropriate to judge the overall look. Again, it wont be easy nor cheap to equip a 500000 man army..but whoever gets those contracts has been minting millions. There was a reason that the Past Chief was hated beyond his passive smile. 

Regardless, it is interesting how the Pakistani fighting platoon has progressed with its various squad arrangements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slides

Oscar said:


> This looks more like an experienced team judging by the all officer/NCO look. The gear for say the infantryman patrolling from 23rd infantry brigade might be more appropriate to judge the overall look. Again, it wont be easy nor cheap to equip a 500000 man army..but whoever gets those contracts has been minting millions. There was a reason that the Past Chief was hated beyond his passive smile.
> 
> Regardless, it is interesting how the Pakistani fighting platoon has progressed with its various squad arrangements.



That's a LCB team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Slides said:


> That's a LCB team


That is what I thought. Not a run of the mill regular unit sitting somewhere in Sindh for e.g.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Seeing stuff like this gets my imagination running up too much lol. Maybe 15-20 years down the road we might churn out our very own military grade exoskeleton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Oscar said:


> This looks more like an experienced team judging by the all officer/NCO look. The gear for say the infantryman patrolling from 23rd infantry brigade might be more appropriate to judge the overall look. Again, it wont be easy nor cheap to equip a 500000 man army..but whoever gets those contracts has been minting millions. There was a reason that the Past Chief was hated beyond his passive smile.
> 
> Regardless, it is interesting how the Pakistani fighting platoon has progressed with its various squad arrangements.


So what was the issue with Past Army Chief ? Did not understand your post. Sounds interesting, Kyani the corrupt ?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

Grip does play a part but only practice makes perfect.


----------



## ghazi52

Nice shot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

We MUST make our own, whether we hire foreign designers or steal foreign design, but we must make all firearms at home.






Zarvan said:


> We need to go for FN SCAR or HK-417 if not these than for new Turkish Gun. In fact we can have advantage with Turkish Gun, because before this just like us Turkey was using G3 as their main Gun and now replacing with new one so obviously it would be a lot better than G3 that is why they went for new gun. G3 is way to big and heavy.
> @Neptune @cabatli_53 @Hakan @Sinan @xenon54 @Horus @Bratva @fatman17 @DESERT FIGHTER


----------

